# What do you charge for custom big square baling?



## fmfracer44

I live in the Central Valley of California and I'm going to be big square baling this upcoming season. I will be doing 3x4 bales. Just wondering how much per bale would be fair and good price. What do u charge? I would like to somehow come up with a package deal like I have for my small square bales. I charge 3$ a bale for the little 15x22 bales and that's cutting raking baling stacking. How can I come up with a package deal for the big bales?


----------



## panhandle9400

In this area most of us who do custom work charge 18.00 per 4x4x8 bale, I charge 17.00 per acre swathing, 6.50 per acre raking, 5.00 per bale to stack at the edge of the field . With 3x4's it should be around 15.00 - 16.00 each ? There are not many 3x4's running around here as compared to 4x4's. I bet cost would be close except in twine usage . In this area it is charged by per acre basis due to large acreages .


----------



## Teslan

I don't do alot of custom, but I charge $13 a bale for raking and baling. I charge $13/acre for cutting, but depending on the size of field and distance from home this can vary. Stacking $5 a bale to edge of the field. This is for 3x3s. Maybe you can charge less since you live in CA and don't they get like 6 cuttings or something so you could have more work per field per season? I believe in charging per acre for cutting and you possibly should for raking as you have to go over the same amount of acres no matter how thick the production is for each cutting and parts of the field.


----------



## fmfracer44

Yeah over here I've gotten quotes of 10$ per big bale and 20$ an acre to cut and rake and 4$ a bale to stack. But I would like to come up with a package deal


----------



## haystax

3x4 std density

$16/bale baling

$4/bale stacking

$1/ bale squeeze in barn

Haven't custom cut or raked in ages. Might do some this year if I can talk customer into it.

Price usually depends on what the other guys in the neighborhood are charging. Sounds like you are in the right ballpark on your little bales. Guys are gonna want big bales done cheaper and honestly you can run a big baler a lot cheaper than 3-string but the baler still makes good money. Sell your experience not just your iron. Anybody can sit in a tractor and do what the baler tells them, you want to be the guy not burning down hay barns 3 weeks later


----------



## fmfracer44

haystax said:


> 3x4 std density
> $16/bale baling
> $4/bale stacking
> $1/ bale squeeze in barn
> Haven't custom cut or raked in ages. Might do some this year if I can talk customer into it.
> Price usually depends on what the other guys in the neighborhood are charging. Sounds like you are in the right ballpark on your little bales. Guys are gonna want big bales done cheaper and honestly you can run a big baler a lot cheaper than 3-string but the baler still makes good money. Sell your experience not just your iron. Anybody can sit in a tractor and do what the baler tells them, you want to be the guy not burning down hay barns 3 weeks later


That's exactly right Man U couldn't have said it better. Thanks for the info


----------

